# Actual Skyline owners please read



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey all-

i am finally financially well off enough to consider owning a skyline. i was considering buying an R32 GTR, from sky-kit.com. my only questions is, are skylines, particularly the R32s, reliable? this car would be my main mode of transportation, so i couldnt afford down time, and as the skyline isnt for sale in the us, parts are a 6-8 week wait. do skylines break often? i wouldnt want more than about 400whp, which, from what i hear, isnt really anything for the RB26. i wanted to ask actual skyline owners, as you people are the ones that truely know wether or not these cars, while godly, make decent daily drivers or not. thanks for all the imput.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

tme1129 said:


> hey all-
> 
> i am finally financially well off enough to consider owning a skyline. i was considering buying an R32 GTR, from sky-kit.com. my only questions is, are skylines, particularly the R32s, reliable? this car would be my main mode of transportation, so i couldnt afford down time, and as the skyline isnt for sale in the us, parts are a 6-8 week wait. do skylines break often? i wouldnt want more than about 400whp, which, from what i hear, isnt really anything for the RB26. i wanted to ask actual skyline owners, as you people are the ones that truely know wether or not these cars, while godly, make decent daily drivers or not. thanks for all the imput.


i had one that i drove from FL to NY and back to FL.very reliable and smooth

you got PM


----------



## you2 (Dec 14, 2006)

i own two , and they are wonderful if not modded thru the roof. keep them stockish and you will love them!


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

would shooting for around 500-525whp be on the lesser or heavier mods for a skyline? id love 500whp but again, if it breaks, i cant wait for the parts to come.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

if it's built right, anything can make 1000hp reliably.. the problems lie within the parts themselves. if you want a 500hp rb26, drop it to single turbo, go ahead and get headwork, pistons, rods, replace EVERY gasket, and make sure it's being cooled properly, and it'd run forever.


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

500hp? Its going to take a little more than that... internals, bolt ons, fuel, air and drivetrain... You can make just as much hp with twin turbos as you can single... just depends on what you want your set up for? street, race, drag, drift... it all depends...


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

500bhp on a stock engine is possible with the following supporting mods, turbos (2510 or similar) metal head gasket (to drop comp ratio) injectors (600cc+) power fc and clutch to handle the power (good paddle clutch will do) and maybe cams. But all on stock lower internals as long as they are in good working order. A 400hp 32 will be a great daily driver and as long as you buy a good one to start with will offer a good level of reliabilty aslong as looked after and serviced correctly


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

thats what i was trying to say, fuel, air, and some internals and you can reach 500 with ease...


----------

